# News Flash Cornish Farm Rally



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I hinted at this the other day but I am pleased to be able to confirm that we have been able to book a great South West band "Cayman Blue"

So ralliers will be able to enjoy an open air, Bank holiday ram roast, quaffing local ccasion5: cider, later a disco :hello1: and then :headbang: =D> dancing to a couple of sets from :rr: Cayman Blue to celebrate the first Motorhome Facts Cornish Farm Rally.

If the weather is horrible Catherine and Steve have persuaded us to host the whole thing in one of Van Bitz's workshops so even the weather can't stop us! \/ 

Really looking forward to this rally :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Eddie,

You've done it now  :wink: we have such a waiting list we may have to do a CFR part 2. 8O 

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well done Eddie, that should make it a weekend to remember. 8)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Eddie, Many thanks for your's, and Steve & Catherine's efforts. We are really looking forward to the rally. We are of course hoping that the weather will be nice and warm with plenty of lazing around.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Lazing around, that's the whole point! Well that and good companionship, good food, good cider, good music and good weather! Sigh! Oh roll on Spring 8) 

Catherine and Steve, Always best to leave people wanting! And as it is a first for us both :wink: it'll be nice to try to set the benchmark for the others


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

rayc said:


> Eddie, Many thanks for your's, and Steve & Catherine's efforts. We are really looking forward to the rally. We are of course hoping that the weather will be nice and warm with plenty of lazing around.


Hi Ray,

We have booked the weather aswell :wink: it's going to be a scorcha bring your suntan lotion.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Excellent news, Eddie. We're really looking forward to all aspects of this rally :wink:

Gerald


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

But monsieur you are spoiling us................... 


Andrew


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

What a cracking rally this is going to be    

Roll on May Bank Holiday  


Thanks Eddie, Steve and Catherine.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you very much to Eddie for this extra enticement, I am glad we got in early! There is going to be a looooooooooooooong waiting list for places!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Thank you very much to Eddie for this extra enticement, I am glad we got in early! There is going to be a looooooooooooooong waiting list for places!


Yes, I see there's already 1 place on Ebay with a starting price of 150 

Andrew


----------

